# Reached Perfection



## NecroticAngel (23/8/20)

So there it is. I have 2 perfect mods, a small selection of atomizers to go with them. Top of the line juices. No more exciting vape mail for me hehe. Aside from a sonic cleaner I'm sorted! Look if something by steam crave lands in my lap I'll be over the moon haha, but yep done now.

Anyone else completely done and satisfied with all their gear?

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stew (23/8/20)

I am happy with what I have. I just need to accessorise with some batteries and a charger.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## AKS (23/8/20)

Well I thought I was sorted before lockdown,then happened upon this forum....and the “Envygenerator 2000” aka BumpedyBump thread.

Been gradually tumbling down the rabbit hole since....

My interest in all things vape related and my spending on vaping has gone up drastically.
Will settle soon.
I think.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 8 | Can relate 2


----------



## Christos (23/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> So there it is. I have 2 perfect mods, a small selection of atomizers to go with them. Top of the line juices. No more exciting vape mail for me hehe. Aside from a sonic cleaner I'm sorted! Look if something by steam crave lands in my lap I'll be over the moon haha, but yep done now.
> 
> Anyone else completely done and satisfied with all their gear?


I’m pretty happy with my devices and have been for a few years.

My only area of “inquiry” has been a 24 hour mod which I acquired on Friday

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## baksteen8168 (23/8/20)

I generally don't buy new gear until Vapecon comes around. Then I buy whatever I like. This year there was no Vapecon so I just bought new gear online. I'm done acquiring new gear now (unless a reasonably priced Dwarw DL pops up  Going to need something to put on the Easy Mod I managed to bag from @Rob Fisher  )

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (23/8/20)

baksteen8168 said:


> I generally don't buy new gear until Vapecon comes around. Then I buy whatever I like. This year there was no Vapecon so I just bought new gear online. I'm done acquiring new gear now (unless a reasonably priced Dwarw DL pops up  )


You just bought a baby blue mod yesterday

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Christos (23/8/20)

AKS said:


> Well I thought I was sorted before lockdown,then happened upon this forum....and the “Envygenerator 2000” aka BumpedyBump thread.
> 
> Been gradually tumbling down the rabbit hole since....
> 
> ...


We will chat again in 3 years

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (23/8/20)

Christos said:


> You just bought a baby blue mod yesterday


Edited my previous post

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## baksteen8168 (23/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> So there it is. I have 2 perfect mods, a small selection of atomizers to go with them. Top of the line juices. No more exciting vape mail for me hehe. Aside from a sonic cleaner I'm sorted! Look if something by steam crave lands in my lap I'll be over the moon haha, but yep done now.
> 
> Anyone else completely done and satisfied with all their gear?


Completely satisfied only lasts so long. I had a setup that I've been using almost exclusively for 2 1/2 years. Time has come to upgrade.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## baksteen8168 (23/8/20)

AKS said:


> Will settle soon.
> I think.

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## AKS (23/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (23/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> So there it is. I have 2 perfect mods, a small selection of atomizers to go with them. Top of the line juices. No more exciting vape mail for me hehe. Aside from a sonic cleaner I'm sorted! Look if something by steam crave lands in my lap I'll be over the moon haha, but yep done now.
> 
> Anyone else completely done and satisfied with all their gear?


''No more exciting vape mail for me hehe''
Famous Last Words....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 9 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (23/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> So there it is. I have 2 perfect mods, a small selection of atomizers to go with them. Top of the line juices. No more exciting vape mail for me hehe. Aside from a sonic cleaner I'm sorted! Look if something by steam crave lands in my lap I'll be over the moon haha, but yep done now.
> 
> Anyone else completely done and satisfied with all their gear?



Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh ... you like the rest of us are already scurrying down the rabbit hole searching for the illusive fully automated super mod, (that we'll run on manual anyway ), along with a centuple hybrid mesh coil that self wicks and tops itself up magically via 8G, (or whatever technology we have by then) ... 
Tell the truth ... How do you feel when vape-mail arrives? 

I've resigned myself to the fact that I'm techno junkie with an addictive personality, (clearly oral too by virtue of what we do ), and will continue my quest for that illusive mod, tank and associated gimmicky accessory to fullfil this obsession

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## ARYANTO (23/8/20)

If you are a vaper , ...
''There never will be no mountain too high
Reach the top, touch the sky''

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silo (23/8/20)

Head in clouds. Happy.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## NecroticAngel (23/8/20)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh ... you like the rest of us are already scurrying down the rabbit hole searching for the illusive fully automated super mod, (that we'll run on manual anyway ), along with a centuple hybrid mesh coil that self wicks and tops itself up magically via 8G, (or whatever technology we have by then) ...
> Tell the truth ... How do you feel when vape-mail arrives?
> 
> I've resigned myself to the fact that I'm techno junkie with an addictive personality, (clearly oral too by virtue of what we do ), and will continue my quest for that illusive mod, tank and associated gimmicky accessory to fullfil this obsession


Hehe vape mail is always fun, but honestly the selection of atomizers has shown me that my weeks of research in buying the first two were worth it. For me just can't be beaten. So while I'm happy to have a few more so I can change flavors I'm just sad I don't have more of exactly the same as I started with  as for mods, I have one more vape mail incoming just waiting for it, and guess what it's another mod of exactly the same as what I already have hehehehe

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (23/8/20)

There is still excitement in it for me because I mix my own juices, and with the help of someone here giving me tips I'm already a far better mixer than I was, so creating better recipes are my exciting vape mail

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (23/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> Hehe vape mail is always fun, but honestly the selection of atomizers has shown me that my weeks of research in buying the first two were worth it. For me just can't be beaten. So while I'm happy to have a few more so I can change flavors I'm just sad I don't have more of exactly the same as I started with  as for mods, I have one more vape mail incoming just waiting for it, and guess what it's another mod of exactly the same as what I already have hehehehe



I give you tops a month, and you'll be posting pics of your amazing new, improved, deluxe model supercalafragelistic disting with GT stripes and a double overhead disselboom  ... Don't get me wrong, it's not an insult, just acknowledgement that you're hooked jus' like the rest of us

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/8/20)

I must say I have been very satisfied with my Dvarw DL's on top of a Stratum or a Dani... pretty much vaping Utopia for me! I'll still buy and try new stuff but the Stratum/Dani Dvarw DL combo will be hard if not impossible to beat!

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## CJB85 (23/8/20)

If the vaping hardware industry magically disappeared overnight, I would be 100% content with what I have now... but I am curious by nature and like to try new things.
Kids make it impossible to play golf, or hunt anymore, I don’t drink much and my wife goes to a beautician every month. I really don’t mind spending a little here and there on new stuff.
Besides, my last few big buys all came from proceeds from selling Golf Clash accounts!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver (23/8/20)

It’s a never ending journey
As long as one is enjoying it and staying off the stinkies then you are winning !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 13 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (23/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> ...done and satisfied with all their gear?



Famous last words. You'll buy again. I know you will.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 5


----------



## X-Calibre786 (23/8/20)

One day when I grow up, I want a Dani 25

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (23/8/20)

There are some people on this thread that are outright liers. I won't mention names, but you know who you are @Christos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## DavyH (23/8/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> I must say I have been very satisfied with my Dvarw DL's on top of a Stratum or a Dani... pretty much vaping Utopia for me! I'll still buy and try new stuff but the Stratum/Dani Dvarw DL combo will be hard if not impossible to beat!
> View attachment 205100
> View attachment 205101
> View attachment 205102



True, but this has not interfered with your quest to own them all...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Hooked (24/8/20)

Completely happy with what I have. After 3 years I still love my iJust3s (got 3 of them which I use for different flavour profiles) and a Vaporesso Armour Pro. Don't need more mods.

Completely happy with my pods: Nord 2 and recently acquired Drag X. Don't need more pods!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (24/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> Hehe vape mail is always fun, but honestly the selection of atomizers has shown me that my weeks of research in buying the first two were worth it. For me just can't be beaten. So while I'm happy to have a few more so I can change flavors I'm just sad I don't have more of exactly the same as I started with  as for mods, I have one more vape mail incoming just waiting for it, and guess what it's another mod of exactly the same as what I already have hehehehe


Wait till VAPECON 2025 ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## NecroticAngel (24/8/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Wait till VAPECON 2025 ...


Hehe I've never been to one! I think it would be very exciting!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## CJB85 (24/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> Hehe I've never been to one! I think it would be very exciting!


Vapecon is fantastic, I give VC 2019 100% credit for my wife making the final switch from ciggies/IQOS to vaping.
Rule #1 of Vapecon... set your budget early and firmly!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## NecroticAngel (24/8/20)

CJB85 said:


> Vapecon is fantastic, I give VC 2019 100% credit for my wife making the final switch from ciggies/IQOS to vaping.
> Rule #1 of Vapecon... set your budget early and firmly!


Ill draw cash and leave the card at home  good tip!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (24/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> Ill draw cash and leave the card at home  good tip!


Tried that too, I just ended up e-walleting money to myself half way through the day....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/8/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Tried that too, I just ended up e-walleting money to myself half way through the day....


The struggle is real

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## THE REAPER (24/8/20)

Not yet havent tried squonk yet would love to get the Pulse BF 80W. And alot more lol.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NecroticAngel (24/8/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Not yet havent tried squonk yet would love to get the Pulse BF 80W. And alot more lol.


Squonk is where I started

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/8/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Not yet havent tried squonk yet would love to get the Pulse BF 80W. And alot more lol.


I think the pulse 80w has been discontinued. But the new Pulse is on it's way 

https://www.vandyvape.com/mod/mod/pulse-V2-BF-95w-box-mod/

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (24/8/20)

I had a long reply in my head and then read your question again ....


NO

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## THE REAPER (24/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> Squonk is where I started


Never worried about squonking untill i joined this form. Now i just wanna try it lol.


baksteen8168 said:


> I think the pulse 80w has been discontinued. But the new Pulse is on it's way
> 
> https://www.vandyvape.com/mod/mod/pulse-V2-BF-95w-box-mod/


Thanks she looks pretty will have a look at it. Hope she can be my first lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru (24/8/20)

The perfect vape setup doesn't exist yet. It wouldn't need coil change nor rewicking. It would provide you with the right amount of vapour, at the right flow with 100% flavour. You won't need to worry about the battery life either... Until then, I'm indefinitely in the market!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Can relate 3


----------



## Room Fogger (24/8/20)

CJB85 said:


> Vapecon is fantastic, I give VC 2019 100% credit for my wife making the final switch from ciggies/IQOS to vaping.
> Rule #1 of Vapecon... set your budget early and firmly!


I decided not to rate your post optimistic, and you know why, but rather just state that the words budget, early, firmly, and Vapecon in one sentence .........................

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver (24/8/20)

Grand Guru said:


> The perfect vape setup doesn't exist yet. It wouldn't need coil change nor rewicking. It would provide you with the right amount of vapour, at the right flow with 100% flavour. You won't need to worry about the battery life either... Until then, I'm indefinitely in the market!



This

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (24/8/20)

Vapecon does not scare me, took my wife to the JHB Sexpo

came back with a really fancy gas operated bottle opener. You stab a needle through the cork screw down the opener and push the gas bottle on the top which injects gas into the bottle and expels the cork.

Really sexy and makes a fantastic "POP" sound.

Forget all the other toy's, this one really does get them turned on.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## CJB85 (24/8/20)

Stranger said:


> Vapecon does not scare me, took my wife to the JHB Sexpo
> 
> came back with a really fancy gas operated bottle opener. You stab a needle through the cork screw down the opener and push the gas bottle on the top which injects gas into the bottle and expels the cork.
> 
> ...


Just make sure the cork doesn't pop prematurely.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Stranger (24/8/20)

It shoots out with quite some force, you really have to grip it tightly.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (24/8/20)

Grand Guru said:


> The perfect vape setup doesn't exist yet. It wouldn't need coil change nor rewicking. It would provide you with the right amount of vapour, at the right flow with 100% flavour. You won't need to worry about the battery life either... Until then, I'm indefinitely in the market!


We are getting there.... Currently running 17ml squonker with 2x 21700's and its doing just fine for a over 24 hour mod!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru (24/8/20)

Christos said:


> We are getting there.... Currently running 17ml squonker with 2x 21700's and its doing just fine for a over 24 hour mod!


I’m really curious to see this monster

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (24/8/20)

Grand Guru said:


> I’m really curious to see this monster
> View attachment 205491


Here is the 27ml wicked and ready for tomorrow.




Does the Ragnar make my hex look small?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (24/8/20)

Christos said:


> Here is the 27ml wicked and ready for tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 205492
> 
> ...


Bit of a hangover there!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Christos (24/8/20)

Raindance said:


> Bit of a hangover there!
> 
> Regards


Blame the extra kilos on the pandemic.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (25/8/20)

Christos said:


> Here is the 27ml wicked and ready for tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 205492
> 
> ...


Mannnnn as I said.... only for Steam Crave am I feeling unfinished, that ragnar can put its shoes under my bed any day!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver (25/8/20)

Christos said:


> We are getting there.... Currently running 17ml squonker with 2x 21700's and its doing just fine for a over 24 hour mod!



lol now you tell me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------

